# Bee Size vs Cell Size 2



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

There's beautiful weather today with lots of bee flight here.

I didn't measure any bees but saw some typical spring small cell bees 
in my large cell hives. The contrast is size/appearance is very obvious when compared to the overwintered bees. 

Hummmm......

Regards
Dennis
Started a second topic as I couldn't post to the first one


----------

